# Catalpa tree(worm tree) ok for goats?



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I recently moved my bottle baby pen under a big catalpa tree so that they would have more shade. But now one of my 8 week old Nigerians isn't acting like her normal self. She only drank half of her morning bottle. I noticed that the flowers off the tree have been falling into their pen on the ground. Not sure if they ate any just trying to make sure they are not toxic to them.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

I Googled it and didn't find anything. Hope she feels better soon


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> I Googled it and didn't find anything. Hope she feels better soon


She is back to her normal self


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Hooray! Did you ever figure out what went wrong?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> Hooray! Did you ever figure out what went wrong?


No I think she was just pretending to be grown for the day


----------

